# chitanţă



## Farewell

Hello everybody, 
just a quick help for me: how to translate _chitanţă _into English or Italian? Is it something like _invoice _or _receipt_?
Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Farewell said:


> Is it something like _invoice _or _receipt_?
> Thank you.



Exactly so. It's *a receipt*:





> _–noun_
> 1.    a written acknowledgment of having received a specified amount of money, goods, etc. (Dictionary.com)


----------



## cmystasia

Farewell said:


> Hello everybody,
> just a quick help for me: how to translate _chitanţă _into English or Italian? Is it something like _invoice _or _receipt_?
> Thank you.




In Italian is "Ricevuta" in English "Bill" or "receipt"


----------



## Farewell

Thank you all!


----------

